# SteamCMD with wine



## unbalancedskunk (Oct 25, 2022)

Note : I m not responsible for anything happening as negative
Hi its me again. I think FreeBSD is suitable for gaming but Steam refuses to support it but i'm working on gaming possibilities on FreeBSD.

So i downloaded SteamCMD and make it work from wine. For some games it works really good especially the ones look older. My recommendation is that create a folder and put it in it

To make work steam run it with wine cmd command.
Example
wine cmd
start steamcmd.exe

                        Some of SteamCMD commands
login username *logs you in
app_update appid * downloads game
app_run appid * runs game
apps_installed * shows installed games

What Works
*Loging in
*Some simple games
What doesnt
*Multiplayer that requires Steam access


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 25, 2022)

unbalancedskunk said:


> Hi its me again. I think FreeBSD is suitable for gaming but Steam refuses to support it but i'm working on gaming possibilities on FreeBSD



Steam via linux emu: games/linux-steam-utils

Steam via wine: games/suyimazu.


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Oct 25, 2022)

Alexander88207 i heard linux-steam-utils but didnt heard suyimazu. Also how to launch linux-steam-utils on my main user?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2022)

Read the pkg-message that comes with the package/port.

`pkg info -D linux-steam-utils`


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Oct 25, 2022)

I didnt notice or it doesnt write about it. I would like launch linux-steam-utils from when my main user is on. SirDice so when i wanted to play games. Should i switch account every time? This is just a question.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2022)

Then substitute your user for this `1. Create a dedicated FreeBSD non-wheel user account for Steam. Switch to it.`.

The point being, you have to do a few things on a user account of your choice.


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Oct 25, 2022)

SirDice ty for answers and i wonder something can i use jails for it.


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 4, 2022)

SirDice Alexander88207 I thought when before i everytime log in steam, i need to logout. But that wasnt true. İ just on Alacritty type 
`su steam
steam`


----------

